# Summer is coming



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Glorious sunny day and once I'd finished my work I headed out for a lovely walk over to Bishopstone. Absolutely gorgeous - warm, blue skies - lush green meadows - happy, happy dogs. 
I tried lying down in the grass to get a nice angle of the dogs bouncing through the grass and Dot literally landed on top of me  It would be a great pic apart from pesky grass seeds across her face.
Note to self find the girls snoods - those seeds will be ripening off much too quickly if this sun keeps up.
One ball flipped backwards out of the flinger and we had a few panicky moments while Dot and Inzi frantically zigzagged through the grass looking for it and looking to me to direct them to where it was (I had no clue - it went behind me ) Kiki was not remotely bothered and settled down to admire the view... eventually Dot found it - YAY!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great pics and I'm sure were all grateful for this welcome sunny spell (legoland Windsor for us at the weekend)
I love picture number 3 - Inzi looks like a skunk in the grass!!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Lovely pictures the dogs look really happy.
It was lovely today nice to get out with no coat on.
It is so lovely watching the dogs run free mine have smiley faces all the time.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Really sums up the lovely day we have had. My favorite was the last one with the church in background, really says British countryside.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Nothing like a beautiful day with your sweet pups. Your pictures are wonderful, I like the first one!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Why do you say "almost"? The first one is 100% perfection in my book. Marzi too bad you don't live nearby, we could walk together and be less embarrassed about the grass stained knees, the damp trousers, sandy bums amd twig covered sweaters that come from trying for the best perspective. What we do for the sake of our art.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lovely photos! Jealous! We've had nothing but rain here for the past 6 days


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

MHDDOG2016 said:


> Lovely photos! Jealous! We've had nothing but rain here for the past 6 days


Boo - that probably means that the rain is heading our way 
It is lovely here again today 
Hope your weather picks up soon.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Great photos  I love the bounce of the first one and the joy of the last one best of all. Chance was a bit traumatised by the thought of a lost ball although I have assured her all is ok


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Great pictures marzi, how nice is it to see blue sky and be able to walk these dogs without having to spend ages after washing and drying them

Let's hope on my meet with Lou and barney today we can capture some good pictures,but knowing Sid and barney there's not going to be much chance of that.  Hard enough trying to keep Sid still at the best of times, still I can always get Lou to lay down on the grass and try capture a few shots !!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

really joyous pictures - then again your girls always look full of joy. Dudley had a groom yesterday - nice to know he should stay clean for a day or two for a change.


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Love these! Our doodles are so capable of expressing pure joy and you captured that beautifully as well as the elusive English summer. We are of to the beach today so sandy creaking knees for me!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Goosey said:


> Great pictures marzi, how nice is it to see blue sky and be able to walk these dogs without having to spend ages after washing and drying them
> 
> Let's hope on my meet with Lou and barney today we can capture some good pictures,but knowing Sid and barney there's not going to be much chance of that.  Hard enough trying to keep Sid still at the best of times, still I can always get Lou to lay down on the grass and try capture a few shots !!


Maybe just take pictures of Lou in the grass instead


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

That's an idea maybe she should roll in the grass and I can photo her smothered in cockapoos


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooh! 'nuff said


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

No 1 has got to be a contender for picture of the year.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I agree Mr Walnut, also Marzi I think you should send it to Grinz and hopefully get a freebie for the Dotty one


----------



## Phoebesmom (Apr 21, 2016)

So adorable!!!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Maybe just take pictures of Lou in the grass instead


well the sun didnt last long,but while it lasted molly,sid and barney enjoyed it!
getting them all standing in one place was one thing,but getting them to all look at the camera is another. lou drew the line though at laying on the grass


----------

